# Homme à tout faire



## Liphou

Hola a todos.

Me preguntaba si existia una expresion para "homme a tout faire" en español, quizá se puede decir "hombre de hacerlo todo" o algo así, no sé...
Adios.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Puede ser un "Hacetodo" aunque me gusta más la tan usada expresión en el mundo laboral mexicano:
"EL MULTIUSOS"


----------



## araceli

Hola:

En Argentina decimos: hombre para todo servicio.

Saludos.


----------



## nema

Hola,
¿y que tal "un hombre polivalente"?

Hasta luego


----------



## Liphou

Jajaja, me gusta mucho "multiusos", y porque es para una peli, tengo que usar el más corto, pero gracias por sus acepciones!!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Directamente del latín y casi igual en francés como en español: _factotum > factótum_

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Yul

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=947&highlight=jack+of+all+trades

Un homme à tout faire se disant "Jack of all trades" en anglais,  je vous envoie aussi à l'adresse citée plus haut.

Pour ceux et celles que cela peut intéresser!

Yul


----------



## Porsan

*Chico para todo* es una expresión habitual y coloquial en España


----------



## Tarsis

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Buenos días,

¿Podrían ayudarle a encontrar la traducción correcta para la expresión "à tout faire"

Añado contexto:

......commandés par un des hommes *à tout faire *du service de sècurité

Merci à l'avance.
Salutations.

Tarsis


----------



## Lullaby_85

¡Hola!

en español existe una expresión que es "chico/a para todo", hace referencia a una persona que se encarga de muchos temas diferentes.

¡Espero que te sirva!

Saludos.


----------



## jprr

Lullaby_85 said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> en español existe una expresión que es "chico/a para todo", hace referencia a una persona que se encarga de muchos temas diferentes.
> 
> ¡Espero que te sirva!
> 
> Saludos.


Hola:
Hablando du service de sécurité - un homme à tout faire - suena más a patotero que a custodio o chico para todo... 
A ver en el contexto ....


----------



## Tarsis

Buenos días,

Muchas gracias atodos. Este foro da gusto. Me sorprende agradablemente la cantidad de ayudas que recibo en cada ocasión.

Cualquiera de las dos que he seleccionado me vale:

A: *polivalente*.
B: *chico para todo*.

Agradecido.

Tarsis


----------



## Notme17

*NUEVA PREGUNTA
*Cuando ya existe un hilo, no abras otro igual
​
Buenas de nuevo. Necesito una ayudita con la siguiente frase, a ver quien puede ayudarme!? 

-_Il était le portier de cet hôtel et bien plus que cela d'ailleurs, en fait, il était tout bonnement homme à tout faire. Il s'occupait de tout, voyez-vous. 
("La voix")

_Mi intento: era el portero de este hotel, y más aún que eso, también era de hecho un hombre para todo. Se ocupaba de todo, sabe usted.

Merci d'avance!!


----------



## Graviere

Hola Notme17

En Colombia, se utilizaría la palabra "todero" pero no sé si sería aceptada en España. Es cierto que "todero" alude más que todo a trabajos manuales.

Espero que te pueda servir. Suerte.

Gravière.


----------



## GURB

Hola
...era, lisa y llanamente,* el factótum*.


> Factótum. col.
> Persona que en una casa o en el trabajo se encarga de todo: _Como la dueña nunca está, me he convertido en el factótum de la tienda_.  Clave


Un saludo


----------



## Gepo

En algunas ocasiones y contextos, _à tout faire _puede ser bien traducido por *versátil*.


----------



## swift

Gepo said:


> En algunas ocasiones y contextos, _à tout faire _puede ser bien traducido por *versátil*.


Me gustaría ver ejemplos.


----------



## Gepo

_Les salariés d’entreprises qui disposent d’un plan d’épargne entreprise (PEE) ou d’un plan d’épargne pour la retraite collectif (Perco) peuvent également utiliser ces enveloppes pour la retraite et profiter de leur exonération d’impôts à la sortie. Si le Perco est spécifiquement taillé pour la retraite, le PEE est une formule *à tout faire *qui y est également adaptée._ (Le Monde)​
¿Qué te parece, Swift? A mi entender, aquí *versátil *es una muy buena opción...


----------



## swift

Yo hablaría de solución multiusos o polivalente, quizá. No veo bien cómo calzaría “versátil”.


----------



## Gepo

*versátil *(del lat. _versatĭlis._)
2. adj. Capaz de adaptarse con facilidad y rapidez a diversas funciones.

_...le PEE est une formule *à tout faire *qui y est également adaptée._
El PEE es una fórmula *versátil* que también se adapta a ello.


----------



## swift

Sí, conozco la definición.  Lo que no me cierra es que ese calificativo se pueda aplicar a un plan de retiro. Lo veo más adaptado para calificar a una persona o para referirse a un utensilio, con ciertas reservas.

Otra idea: “que se adapta a todas las necesidades”.


----------



## Gepo

A mí me parece que no se refiere al plan de retiro, sino a la fórmula del mismo. Esa fórmula tiene la *versatilidad* suficiente como para adaptarse a las otras situaciones contempladas en el artículo.


----------



## swift

Es tema para otro hilo, pero tampoco traduciría “formule” como “fórmula”. 


> Manière de concevoir, d'agencer, de présenter un service, un spectacle, etc. (S'emploie parfois suivi d'un nom apposé) : Une nouvelle formule de crédit. Séjour en formule club.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Gepo said:


> En algunas ocasiones y contextos, _à tout faire _puede ser bien traducido por *versátil*.


.
Totalmente de acuerdo con el ejemplo que das. En España al menos, es de lo más normal hablar de la versatilidad de los planes de ahorro, o de que son opciones / alternativas versátiles.


----------



## Lutine

¿Y "hombre orquesta"?

Parece que incluso hay un síndrome del "hombre orquesta" (en las mujeres, no se ve como dolencia)


----------



## Nanon

On a parlé du _todero_, il faudrait aussi parler du _todólogo_.
Et si vous voulez un titre pompeux, genre offre d'emploi, pourquoi pas _auxiliar de servicios generales_ .


----------



## habichuela

Hola a todos,

En el caso de contextos como el propuesto por Gepo, yo sugeriría también flexible, ya que Swift no está muy convencido de versátil. Un "plan flexible" es algo que sí he oído o leído.


----------



## kela colación

Bueno, la novela de Robert Walser, _L'Homme à tout faire_, fue traducida en español como _El ayudante_.


----------

